# Yet ANOTHER Craftsman 113 restore thread!



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Picked up this beaut for $25. Another $5 they had a random 1/4 HP motor in addition to the 1HP stock. Both purr nicely. 










I noticed someone was selling a stock Jet fence for $50, so I picked it up to go on this 113. Came with rails and all hardware(not pictured).










So pretty!










Even *MORE* surprising, the bottom side is in _fantastic_ shape.










Here's the spare 1/4HP motor. Might make a disc sander or something. 




























I don't remember where I read it, but I started off scraping the top with a utility knife blade. Figure that saved me two or three sheets of sand paper, and it only took 5 minutes. 










Another 20 minutes and I got it this far. I'll finish it up tomorrow night and plan an extension bench for it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's the one in Grand Prairie from Craigslist, I almost went for it. I opted not to drive 90 miles for it. Looking at the better pictures it's smaller than I thought it was anyway.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I never grow tired of seeing rusted cast iron restored; keep the pics coming. 
Nicely done.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Ha! I was surprised it was still there when I saw it since the ad was a whole hour old. If you had gotten it, Steve, I would have been almost as happy. It was only about 40 minutes from me, so it wasn't as bad for me. I don't think I would have gambled on it being a solid buy if I had to drive 90 miles both ways. 

Not sure what you mean by it's smaller than you thought. It's a standard 113.x 10" saw with a 20 x 27 top.

Thanks rbk!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It was really better off going to someone that was going to restore it. All I really wanted it for is the cast iron top. I really need to find one the trunnions or something is torn up and not really repairable. As far as the size, I guess it's your big pictures but it appears to be about 15"x20". The 20"x27" would have worked for me.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I don't know if there's all that much to restore. Other than some quick sanding on the top, light wire brushing and dry lube of the internals, it's pretty much done. It did come with a crappy, rickety stand, but I want to build it a simple extension bench. I suppose it is better that it'll be kept whole than used for parts, since I haven't seen a 113 so clean on the inside, in the year or so that I've been looking at saws. And I've not seen one with as good-looking a front as this. So shiny, all the way around the saw.

I'm sure something else good will come up. Maybe I'll have the sense to stay off CL long enough!

There's another one for $50 in Allen, but I suppose that's almost as far as the one you passed up yesterday.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

According to KnottScott, "There's not many opportunities to rip on the left side of a left tilting saw" 

With that in mind, why do so many left-tilt saws have 12 or more inches of rip capacity to the left of the blade? I'm designing my replacement bench for this, and I was thinking the Jet rails only offer 30" of rip capacity to the right of the blade. But, if I give up the left-of-blade rip capabilities, I can get 41 to 44" to the right of the blade!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've not once ever ripped anything on the left side of the blade.....Not once.....


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet, so I just need to set it up for 44 to the right, then replace the ruler on the rail tube. Thanks!


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Would this be a good ruler replacement? http://smile.amazon.com/Starrett-SM44ME-Adhesive-Graduation-Interval/dp/B0025Q0KAC


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RobinDobbie said:


> According to KnottScott, "There's not many opportunities to rip on the left side of a left tilting saw"
> 
> With that in mind, why do so many left-tilt saws have 12 or more inches of rip capacity to the left of the blade? I'm designing my replacement bench for this, and I was thinking the Jet rails only offer 30" of rip capacity to the right of the blade. But, if I give up the left-of-blade rip capabilities, I can get 41 to 44" to the right of the blade!


Picture ripping 1" off of a board 12" wide if the top stopped at the blade. The 12" or more on the left is to support the board. Then if you are cutting sheet stock most saws don't have near enough table on the left for that at all. I added two 11" table extensions to the left side of my saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Steve....that's quite the table arraignment you've got there....I'm jealous.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I get having support to the left of the blade, but why have the ability to put a fence there?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On occasion you might want to miter a piece of wood where you want the wood between the fence and the blade especially if you are cutting a slot in a miter to put a spline. It doesn't happen very often. I maybe use this application every three or four years. I think I put the fence on the left more often when I had a right tilt saw. No more often than that could be used you could just clamp a 2x4 to the table if you wanted to put all your railing right of the blade. 

When I had a craftsman saw I just made and extension table right of the blade and made the rail for the fence out of a piece of oak. All it needed was a ledge for the fence to sit on.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Steve....that's quite the table arraignment you've got there....I'm jealous.


It wasn't very hard to do. I took two pieces of 3"x3"x1/4" angle iron and ripped it with a carborundum blade to match the beismeyer fence angle and welded it end to end with the existing rail. Then it was just a matter of bolting the craftsman table extensions to the left side and paint.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

> On occasion you might want to miter a piece of wood where you want the wood between the fence and the blade especially if you are cutting a slot in a miter to put a spline.


Wouldn't a spline jig cover this task? I made a pretty heavy duty one last year that's 48" wide that has runners and stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if your jig could do that or not. Will it do this?

I believe somewhere around here I have the railing off my old craftsman saw. In the next couple of days I will see if I can find it and see if it matchs yours. Maybe you could put the two together.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

No, my jig is a traditional spline jig that you would use to cut on both sides of the joint in one pass so that the joint would be visible from both sides, not the top and bottom. I like that kind of spline, too, but I would do that with a cross-cut sled set up for 45 degrees.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Gave the top another few minutes of love, tonight. Hope to finish it tomorrow. Can't wait to finish my current project so I can get started on the bench!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I looked for the craftsman fence railing today and couldn't find it. It's here but I haven't seen it in probably 10 years so no telling where it's hiding. I will keep looking. As best as I can remember it looks like the one on the pictures in post 1


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I have Jet railing to go with the "new" Jet fence I bought specifically for this saw, so it's probably fine.


----------

